# Bid Formula?



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi guys i shoveld for my bosses last year and didnt mind it.. But i was asked if id plow this year. So i bought a new truck and got a Meyers 2 plow ..

I have jobs for my bosses. But i want to have some more work on the side. 
I no when u bid u should charge travel how long it will take. But is there anything else i should charge for.?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

You want to charge for travel time...but that should not ever be mentioned to the potential client...it should just be part of your numbers.

take a look at
-how long job would take
-equipment depreciation 
-business costs(insurance, etc)
-profit margin
-market rates
etc...to come up with any solid numbers.

I see that you say you already have some work...are you trying to get more work because you believe your boss won't fill your schedule up when it storms?...if you are..I understand, and had a few guys that subbed for me in the same situation. It worked out well.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

yea i shoveled a big y and i could pump it out in about 5 hours. but its a big side walk it has a angelinos and some other little places. bur Thanks i had an idea thats what it would look like.. Thank you


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Your on your way! get triple if not more to what you received in hourly wage when you worked on his time. Have a back up plan and perhaps a buddy who could loan you a piece of equipment if your main equipment source falters.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the help.. i bid my first job yesterday and got it.


----------

